# SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

Hallo ihr Angeschmierten,

leider muss auch ich mich hier einreihen. Habe mich auf der Seite von Freenetsingle.de angemeldet und wurde dort von einem Jan angeschrieben, mit einem superlieben Text und dem Hinweis, das er sich auf der Seite wohl wieder abmelden würde, aber er wäre bei Flirt-jungle.de unter dem Nickname Jan47 zu finden und da auch mit Foto.

Ich musste mich dann auf der Seite anmelden - mit Angabe meiner Handynummer, um Kontakt aufzunehmen. Auch dort stand drin, das die erste SMS kostenfrei sei und alle weiteren 1,99 Euro kosten. Habe dann natürlich eine SMS an diesen Jan geschickt und prompt Antwort erhalten. Ich versuchte dann mehrmals ihm meine Email oder Handynr, sogar meine Festnetznummer mitzuteilen aber er schrieb ständig zurück, das da nur Zeichen rüberkommen und die von Flirt-jungle.de wohl alle Nr. unterdrücken.

Stutzig bin ich dann aber geworden, als er einen verabredeten Termin bestätigte und schrieb, das der 28.03. in Ordnung sei. Komisch hab ich gedacht, wieso kann der mir jetzt Zahlen schreiben? Daraufhin hab ich natürlich auch im Internet nachgeschaut und bin unter anderem auf diese Seite gestossen, allerdings erst heute, passiert ist mir das ganze vor Ostern.

Hab ganz 20 SMS verschickt - man bin ich blöd...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Ich habe dann von diesem Jan am nächsten Tag - wir hatten schon ein Date ausgemacht - plötzlich eine SMS bekam, was mit mir los wäre, er würde sich Sorgen machen u. ob es denn bei unserem Date bliebe. Darauf hin hab ich gedacht, da stimmt was nicht. Ich bin dann noch auf andere Seiten gestossen, wo genau der Text drinstand, den dieser angebliche Jan mir bei Freenetsingle.de geschrieben hatte. Ich hab dann gleich bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen, die können aber nichts machen. Ein Tipp aus dem Internet war dann noch man soll die Bundesnetzagentur kontaktieren, was ich auch gemacht habe. Die haben mir dann auch noch eine Telefonnummer gegeben von der Fa. Mintnet (diese Firma vergibt SMS-Premiumnummern in diesem Fall bekam ich die SMS's von der 72777). Die Fa. Mintnet konnte mir zumindestens insoweit helfen, das sie meine Handynummer für ankommende SMS dieser Nr. 72777 gesperrt hat und auch ich kann keine SMS mehr an diese Premiumnummer verschicken.

Ja, Angst hab ich jetzt nur vor meiner nächsten Handyrechnung sind sicherlich mindestens 
40 Euro mehr, als ich sonst hab, wenn ich mal nicht auch die eingegangenen SMS zahlen muss, dann wären das wohl an die 100 Euro. 

Und der Witz, ich war gerade mal 3 Wochen bei Freenetsingle.de drauf. Das ist eine sichere Singlebörse, aber vor Betrügern ist man ja anscheinend nirgendwo geschützt...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2008)

*SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Dann habe ich noch an die Firma, die sich hinter der Flirt-jungle-Seite befindet eine Email geschickt, mit dem Hinweis, sie sollen sofort mein Profil löschen und mir keine SMS mehr schicken, sonst würde ich Anzeige erstatten.

SMS habe ich seit dem nicht mehr bekommen, aber mein Profil war auch am 3. Tag nicht gelöscht, ich habe es dann einfach verändert und dort irgendein Foto von Windows reingestellt. 

Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, was bei den zwei Damen rausgekommen ist, die bei der Verbraucherzentrale waren, schreibt doch bitte nochmal, ob ihr dort was erreichen konntet.

Ich finde es einfach nur gemein, wie man hier mit den Gefühlen von Menschen umgeht, die einfach nur einen lieben Menschen finden wollen auf diesem Wege.

Liebe Grüsse an alle hier ... eine Betroffene


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei flirt-jungle - Betrug oder nicht?*

hab ma schnell ne frage...bin bei flirt-jungle jetz auch angemeldet...wie kann ich das profil da wieder löschn??  


bitte um antwort...hat mich schon sehr abgeschreckt was hier steht!!!!


----------



## Unregistrierte (13 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei flirt-jungle - Betrug oder nicht?*

Wow.. da bin ich aber wirklich froh, dass es Google gibt. Mich hat der charmante und schöne Jan-47 auch dazu verlockt bei Jungle nachzusehen... ich war kurz davor mich anzumelden und hatte das Glück vorher Euere Beiträge hier zu lesen. 
Ich bin vermutlich kein bisserl besser als die anderen Frauen und finde es eine bodenlose Frechheit, was da abgezogen wird. Warum konnte denen bisher nicht das Handwerk gelegt werden? 

Eigentlich wollte ich mich nur bei Euch allen bedanken! Ich hab mir bestimmt ein paar Euro gespart. 

Alles Gute!


----------



## Susu (16 April 2008)

*SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Also Leute, heute habe ich meine Handyrechnung bekommen 38,46 netto, dazu kommt noch die MWST von 19 % für die SMS an 72777. Habe gleich bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen (nachdem ich schon in der Woche davor ein Fax hingeschickt habe, in dem ich den Sachverhalt erzählt hab) aber die Dame von der Rechnungsabteilung sagte mir, ich sollte abwarten, was sie mir schreiben. Ich teilte ihr darauf hin mit, dass ich den Betrag zurückziehen würde, weil ich nicht bereit bin an diese [.....] von flirt-jungle.de auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen. Ich habe ihr auch gesagt, dass das Geld ja definitiv weg ist, sobald die Fa. Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH das erst hat, dann bekomme ich das doch nie wieder. Dann meinte sie, das ich dann im Zahlungsrückstand wäre und ich sollte das doch als eine Lehre ansehen, dann würde mir das nie wieder passieren. Darüber war ich erst richtig böse, die spinnt wohl, man könnte glauben, die stecken alle unter einer Decke. Ich habe ihr dann gesagt, das ich natürlich sofort das überweisen werde, was mein Handyanbieter bekommt aber den Betrag über 38,46 + MWST nicht. Jetzt werde ich auch Anzeige erstatten gegen die Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH, die sich hinter der Flirt-jungle-Seite verbirgt, mir reicht es. Ich hatte ja schon vorher an die eine Email geschickt, mit der Warnung, das ich Anzeige erstatten werde, sobald sie versuchen über meinen Handyanbieter an mein Geld ranzukommen.

Hat noch jemand Anzeige erstattet oder war jemand bei der Verbraucherzentrale? Oder habt ihr einfach nur eure Handyrechnung bezahlt? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren.
Bitte schreibt doch mal wie es bei euch bis jetzt aussieht oder schon ausgegangen ist

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Susu (16 April 2008)

*SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Ich bin der Meinung alle Betroffenen sollten sich das nicht gefallen lassen. Dieser Firma
Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH muss unbedingt das Handwerk gelegt werden. Wenn alle, die hier auf der Seite waren und darauf reingefallen sind Anzeige erstatten, können wir vielleicht was gegen die bewirken. 

[......]

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*



Susu schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung alle Betroffenen sollten sich das nicht gefallen lassen. Dieser Firma
> Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH muss unbedingt das Handwerk gelegt werden. Wenn alle, die hier auf der Seite waren und darauf reingefallen sind Anzeige erstatten, können wir vielleicht was gegen die bewirken.
> 
> [......]
> ...



Hallo Ihr!

Ich bin da auch ganz dicke drauf rein gefallen. War auch bei freenet in der single börse, gerade mal 6 Wochen. Habe mich da bald wieder abgemeldet. Kein Vertrauen mehr!  Sehr schade eigentlich, wo doch die ehrlichen Menschen nichts dafür können. Leider weiß ich nicht so recht wie man da vorgeht, mit der Anzeige und so. Man müßte es bekannt machen, dass flirt jungle verdächtig ist. Ich bleibe dran und mache da mit der Firma das Handwerk zu legen.  Gebt uns Tips!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hallo was ist ds mit der 72777 ist ds nur abzoge oder wie


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei flirt-jungle*

Hallo, bin durch Zufall über diese Seite gestolpert.
Ist ja doch auch faszinierend wieviele über diesen Jan47 bei Flirt-Jungle gestolpert sind.
Ich bin leider auch eine von den Betroffenen , die an das Gute im Menschen glauben. Hat mich ´nen Hunderter gekostet, die Lebenserfahrung.
Über die Verbraucherzentrale hab ich dann erfahren, dass dir sowohl Männer wie Frauen antworten können. Das passte auch auf meine Erfahrung. Mal sehr poetisch, dann wieder lauter Rechtschreibfehler....
Mädels lasst uns lieber raus geh´n auf ein Bier. Das Geld sehen wir nicht wieder und dieser Jan ist wahrscheinlich eher eine Janine mit 2 Freundinnen , die in  Wechselschicht arbeiten.
lgBirgit


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei flirtjungle.de*

Nachtrag:
habe mir noch mal die zahlreichen Mails durchgelesen.
Da ich auch nur meine Handy-Nr. angegeben hatte, habe ich nur ein "STOP" als SMS geschickt. Steht bei den AGB im Kleingedruckten. 
Habe seitdem keine weitere SMS mehr bekommen.
Leider aber die Handyrechnung.
lg Birgit


----------



## Unregistriert (19 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Die von flirt jungle können uns mal..... Hoffentlich spricht es sich reichlich rum und wird weniger genutzt. Aber man sollte mal im Internet unter dem Stichwort Premium SMS lesen, wozu und warum diese Nummern benutzt werden. Danach sind wir alle wirklich schlauer!!! Tscha, Lebenserfahrung! Aber vielleicht sind unsere Augen in Zukunft auf der Stasse wieder viel offener, als im Netz. Ich, jedenfalls, schaue den Menschen wieder gerne in die Augen. Und ein Lächeln bewirkt Wunder. Wir haben es nur verlernt. 
Ich melde mich wieder, wenn meine Anzeige an M & H S GmbH was bewirkt hat. Da lasse ich nicht locker.
Gruß an euch und Kopf hoch!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Ach, übrigens: Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH vergibt nur die Premium Nummern inklusive der ganzen Abbuchgeschichte. Der entgültige [ edit] ist Mintnet GmbH. Kann man über die Handyrechnung vom eigenen Anbieter erfahren.

Soweit meine weitere Info.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

mich ging ungefähr genau so, von Stadtanzaiger habe ich mal ein handy Nr.gewählt angeblich eine 28 jährige frau.Dann kam die 72777 namens jana,seit da werde ich ständig mit sms bombardiert dan kammen auch fotosvon nicht der selbe frau,die texte von sms mal hohdeutsch und net mal sehr schmutzig .Das selbe auch mit 82800 namens TANJA.Dann war mich klar das unter eine name schtecken mehere.Diese spass hat mich gekostet 30€,ein gute Lexion


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hm, hab heute auch ne super nette Nachricht bei den Lokalisten bekommen....aber nicht von Jan47 , bei mir war es Sascha32...hab mir aber angewöhnt, bei sltsamen Sachen immer erstmal zu googlen...was mich jetzt gerad mal wieder freut!

Also nicht nur Jan sondern auch Sascha...nee nee!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hab heute über die lakalisten eine einladung bekommen, aber er heißt jetzt nicht mehr jan sondern sascha32. gott sie dank gibt es solche seiten.

danke


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, na da bin ich wohl etwas zu spät auf diese Seite gekommen. Habe schon meine Erfahrungen sammeln müssen. Da bekomme ich eine nette Mail bei myflirt und melde mich an.
Und schon meldet sich ein Ulli 53 mit der Nr 72777, super nette SMS geschickt. Auf jeden Fall bin ich der Meinung das man diesen Leuten mal das Handwerk legen muss.
Eigentlich müsste ich dafür bestraft werden, weil ich blöde Kuh, zeitgleich eine Mail bekommen habe von jemandem bei flirtklick und ich habe das Gefühl es ist die gleiche Abzocke. Da bin ich mal sehr gespannt was mich der Spass kostet, rechne mit ca 300,-Euro
Da ich ja immer schön brav geantwortet habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Ich habe leider auch zu spät diese Seite entdeckt. Auch mich hat Sascha32 über die Lokalisten angeschrieben. Das Profil von dem Pseudotypen wurde inzwischen schon gesperrt. Am Besten also gar nicht reagieren und versuchen den sms Eingang zu stoppen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, bin auch betroffen, weil ich sö blöd war, die AGBs erst später zu lesen. Genau die gleiche Masche. Mich über freenet angeschrieben, sich dort sofort abgemeldet mit dem Hinweis, bin auf Flirt-jungle zu finden.
Übrigens ist ein Foto von ihm auf der Seite "Ulli53". Text und all den Kram, den schon jemand beschrieben hat, habe ich auch zu lesen bekommen. Tel-Nr. lässt sich nicht übermitteln, nur XXX!! Diese üble Abzocke muss unterbunden werden. Werde mir mal die Tipps zu Gemüte führen und die Verbraucherzentrale einschalten bzw. mit Anzeige drohen. Stutzig bin ich auch geworden, weil ich die Tel. Nr. nicht als Zahlen, sondern als Buchstaben geschickt habe und er trotzdem wieder behauptet hat, diese nicht bekommen zu haben. Vor allem wird man immer in die Position des Antwortenden versetzt, weil am Schluss immer eine Frage steht, und - was noch viel schlimmer ist - man wird provoziert so nach dem Motto "du magst mich wohl nicht, " hätte dich anders eingeschätzt" usw., usw.
Wer hat schon mal mit der Verbraucherzentrale gesprochen?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hast du eine Ahnung wie man bei flirt-jungle kündigen kann, also seine Daten löschen?
Habe das versucht, finde aber keinen Hinweis auf ein Account, auf das man eigentlich verwiesen wird. Bin da etwas ratlos. Wie habt ihr das gemacht?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

*AGB*
§8 Kündigung
[noparse]http://www.flirt-jungle.de/index.php?section=agb[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, ich bin leider auch betroffen, habe allerdings einen Nachricht bei den Lokalisten bekommen. Nachdem eine Handy-Nummer angegeben war, habe ich einfach mal geantwortet, da ich dachte, dass das ganze ernst gemeint wäre. Habe mich dann erst gewundert, als plötzlich eine SMS von eienr ganz anderen Nummer kam (72777). Deshalb habe ich nicht an die Nummer geschrieben, sondern an die, die mir bei den Lokalisten gesendet wurde. Aber es kam immer nur eine Antwort von 72777.
Muss ich jetzt auch 1,99€ Zahlen (für jede SMS) oder nicht? Habe ja nicht direkt eine SMS an die 72777 geschickt. Habe mir dann auch einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis schicken lassen (kann man ja ganz unten auf der Seite von Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH) und da steht zumindest, dass ich keine SMS geschrieben habe.
Schonmal danke für eine Antwort =) Ich finde sowas echt unfair, was die machen :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hat schon jemand mit - der für mich neuesten Masche - Bekannschaft gemacht? Nachdem ich mich in dieser Woche mit "STOP" abgemeldet  und die 72777 in die  Sperrliste gesetzt habe, bekam ich eine SMS von 86186 mit dem Hinweis, dass man mir aufgrund einer MMS, die meinen Eingang behindern würde, keine SMS mehr schreiben kann. Ich sollte dafür "Privat32" eingeben und an die Nr. schicken. Natürlich war ich sofort auf den Plan gerufen und habe Tests gemacht, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ich vermute, dass man auf diese miese Art und Weise versucht, wieder den Fuß in die Tür zu kriegen. Also, seid gewarnt.
Schon jemand irgendetwas unternommen? 
Ich warte mal meine Handyrechnung ab, dann werde ich mich kümmern. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, der diesen Betrügern das Handwerk legen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo,
mir hat auch Sascha32 über die Lokalisten geschrieben. Mir kam das schon sehr komisch vor und ich hab zum Glück erst mal flirtjungle gegooglet und bin auf diese Seite gestoßen. Danke, hat mir viel Geld gespart!!

Ich hoffe, dass nicht noch mehr darauf reinfallen und dass die Betroffenen schnell wieder aus der Sache rauskommen!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hallo ihr lieben,

der neue user name ist "Cappuccino_Schaum ".

hab sofort über google eure seite gefunden und sage auch danke!

so musste ich nicht lange schauen um was für eine obskure seite es sich da handelt!

gruß und alles gute weiterhin!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

NACHTRAG

bei flirt-jungle ist er immernoch als sascha. der neue nick bezieht sich auf ein "profil" bei den lokalisten!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Dann melde den doch bei den Lokalisten als Fake-Profil.
Wenn die den dann nicht sperren, sollte man das Portal strikt meiden!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Servus Ihr Lieben,
auch ich bin in die Falle von 72777 unter Jan-47 getappt. Mir ist vieles spanisch vorgekommen, aber man sieht, es funktioniert immer und immer wieder. SCh....

Hat jemand schon etwas über die Verbraucherzentrale erreichen können?

Ich weiß, wenn meine Handyrechnung eingeht das die Ohnmacht mich einholen wird. Hat jemand was positives zu berrichten, oder muss man auf jeden Fall bezahlen?

Also, wer ist auf den neuesten Stand?

Für Ratschläge bin ich dankbar, Eure Missi


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo Susu,
hier ist noch, oder auch eine leidtragende. Hast du nun diesen geforderten Zahlbeitrag von der Firma xxxx72777, von deiner Handyrechnung einbehalten? Wie reagierte jetzt dein Handyanbieter? Bist du schon gegen die FA.M...vorgegangen und hast du schon positive Neuigkeiten erhalten?
Grüße von Missi



Susu schrieb:


> Also Leute, heute habe ich meine Handyrechnung bekommen 38,46 netto, dazu kommt noch die MWST von 19 % für die SMS an 72777. Habe gleich bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen (nachdem ich schon in der Woche davor ein Fax hingeschickt habe, in dem ich den Sachverhalt erzählt hab) aber die Dame von der Rechnungsabteilung sagte mir, ich sollte abwarten, was sie mir schreiben. Ich teilte ihr darauf hin mit, dass ich den Betrag zurückziehen würde, weil ich nicht bereit bin an diese [.....] von flirt-jungle.de auch nur einen Cent zu zahlen. Ich habe ihr auch gesagt, dass das Geld ja definitiv weg ist, sobald die Fa. Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH das erst hat, dann bekomme ich das doch nie wieder. Dann meinte sie, das ich dann im Zahlungsrückstand wäre und ich sollte das doch als eine Lehre ansehen, dann würde mir das nie wieder passieren. Darüber war ich erst richtig böse, die spinnt wohl, man könnte glauben, die stecken alle unter einer Decke. Ich habe ihr dann gesagt, das ich natürlich sofort das überweisen werde, was mein Handyanbieter bekommt aber den Betrag über 38,46 + MWST nicht. Jetzt werde ich auch Anzeige erstatten gegen die Memory & Housing Solutions GmbH, die sich hinter der Flirt-jungle-Seite verbirgt, mir reicht es. Ich hatte ja schon vorher an die eine Email geschickt, mit der Warnung, das ich Anzeige erstatten werde, sobald sie versuchen über meinen Handyanbieter an mein Geld ranzukommen.
> 
> Hat noch jemand Anzeige erstattet oder war jemand bei der Verbraucherzentrale? Oder habt ihr einfach nur eure Handyrechnung bezahlt? Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren.
> Bitte schreibt doch mal wie es bei euch bis jetzt aussieht oder schon ausgegangen ist
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo was ist ds mit der 72777 ist ds nur abzoge oder wie



Ja leider nur eine ABZOCKE. Bin auf Parnersuche bei Freenet angemeldet und über dieses Profil bekam ich eine E-Mail von einem Sigle-Mann "Ulli53", den über flirt-jungle schreiben könne.
Leider blieb mir statt dessen nur eine Handyrechnung von 106,- €. Eine Vermittlung kam nicht zustande, weil meine Simsen abgefangen wurden und irgend ein User unter "Ulli53" geschrieben hat. Erst als die Frage meinerseits kam, wo er mein Profil zum ersten mal gelesen hat, wurde mir klar, dass eine persönliche Vermittlung zu oben genanntem Profil nie statt finden würde.
Aber da war es leider schon zu spät und ich erst 40 Simsen schlauer.
Freenet konnte mir auch nicht helfen, den ursprünglichen Profil-Besitzer ausfindig zu machen, da er sein Profil bei Freenet schon gelöscht hatte . Dort lautete es übrigens "freitag_x".
Also seid vorsichtig, wenn ihr Aufforderungen erhaltet, euch auf eine andere Parnersuchseite
einzuloggen. Ich habe Lehrgeld bezahlt. Leider!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> weil meine Simsen abgefangen wurden


Da wurde nichts "abgefangen".
Da hat jemand ein Fake-Profil erstellt, um viele Leute zu vera... und abzukassieren.
Und es gibt wohl immer noch welche, die darauf reinfallen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand mit - der für mich neuesten Masche - Bekannschaft gemacht? Nachdem ich mich in dieser Woche mit "STOP" abgemeldet  und die 72777 in die  Sperrliste gesetzt habe, bekam ich eine SMS von 86186 mit dem Hinweis, dass man mir aufgrund einer MMS, die meinen Eingang behindern würde, keine SMS mehr schreiben kann. Ich sollte dafür "Privat32" eingeben und an die Nr. schicken. Natürlich war ich sofort auf den Plan gerufen und habe Tests gemacht, funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Ich vermute, dass man auf diese miese Art und Weise versucht, wieder den Fuß in die Tür zu kriegen. Also, seid gewarnt.
> Schon jemand irgendetwas unternommen?
> Ich warte mal meine Handyrechnung ab, dann werde ich mich kümmern. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar, der diesen Betrügern das Handwerk legen kann.



Hände weg! Diese sms habe ich auch bekommen. Habe gleich eine Freundin angesimmst, funktionierte alles!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Die machen weiter mit dieser Masche! Die Premiumnummern werden u.a. für Dienstleistungen vergeben, wonach dem Nutzer Kosten abgezogen werden. Dieser Firt Jungle ist nach ihren Sinnen eine Dienstleistung. Da wird man kaum Chancen haben. Habe alles Kleingedruckte gelesen und Freunde im Single freenet gewarnt. Es wird nicht lange dauern, da verliert selbst Single freenet Kunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

bin ich froh dass ich auf die seite hier gestossen bin bevor ich mich dort angemeldet habe...mich hat jemand bei den lokalisten angeschrieben ein saschaa 32 jahre alt meinte ich solle mich hier anmelden dann kann ich auch sein foto sehen und ein date hätte er auch gerne......was für ein [......] um kohle zu machen......finde es voll daneben.....

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hab den Sascha 32 jetzt eben(bei den lokalisten)als fake gemeldet....bin gespannt was bei raus kommt,denn sowas geht gar nicht..............lg.....


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei flirt-jungle.de*

Ich wurde bei Lokalisten de angeschrieben von einem Sascha32 gleicher Mist, ich solle doch zu Flirt-Jungel gehen da hat er auch ein Bild drin. Wie gut das ich das hier zuerst gelesen habe, sonst wäre ich womöglich genauso reingefallen wie manch anderer hier.

Gruß Melanie


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei singleoffice24 - Betrug oder nicht?*

Dieser Sascha geistert schon seit Monaten bei den Lokalisten rum.
Wenn die trotz vieler Beschwerden das Profil nicht löschen, sollte man mal nachdenken, ob man dort so gut aufgehoben ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Habe heute diese email (siehe unten) über die LOKALISTEN erhalten!!! komisch kam mir vor, dass "Sasche32 von flirt-jungle"  bei den lokalisten sonst gar keine eintragungen und freunde hatte! auch keine fotos, wie es sonst bei den Lokalisten so üblich ist!!!
daraufhin hab ich recherchiert und bin auf dieses formum gelangt! Danke für die Warnung und VORSICHT vor Sasche 32!!!!! Wie crass, wie die Leute um den Finger gewickelt werden!!




> Pack schonmal die Badesachen ein
> 
> ...und jetzt noch einen kühlen Drink bitte *grins* das wärs!
> Wer ich bin?Ganz schön neugierig..  Okay,Ich heisse Sascha,bin 32 und habe braune wuschelige Haare und braun-grüne Augen. Ich bin für jeden Spaß zu haben, bin sehr offen und ehrlich, auch direkt und meistens auch ganz lieb..
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo zusammen, 

auch ich habe diese Nachricht von Sascha via lokalisten bekommen. 

Da ich "zum Glück" grade im wahren Leben sehr bitter enttäuscht wurde habe ich nur auf lokalisten zurückgeschreiben, daß mir momentan nicht der Sinn nach neuen Bekanntschaften steht und ich mich ganz sicher nirgends anmelden werden, weil ich echt die "Schnauze gestrichen voll habe". 

Heute hab ich mir die Nachricht nochmal durchgelesen und bin neugierig geworden und dann auf diese Seite hier gestoßen. 

Dann hab ich ja "endlich mal was richtig gemacht". 

Grüße 
AM


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo Zusammen,
auch ich wurde bei den Lokalisten angeschrieben (siehe unten)
Sein neue Profil heißt wohl jetzt Einsamer-Kerl:

----------------
Mach doch mal die Heizung an,damit ich nicht mehr so frieren muss ; -) 

...brrr danke,und jetzt einen heissen Cappuccino bitte,grins..das wärs! 
Wer ich bin?Ganz schön neugierig..  Okay,Ich heisse Sascha,bin 32 und habe braune wuschelige Haare und braun-grüne Augen. Ich bin für jeden Spaß zu haben, bin sehr offen und ehrlich, auch direkt und meistens auch ganz lieb.. 
Könnt jetzt noch endlos viele Seiten schreiben,aber ich befürchte,dann fange ich bald an,Dich zu langweilen *zwinker* und ausserdem würd ich viel lieber mehr von Dir erfahren! Dein Profil princesstina sagt aber sicher längst nicht alles über die sympathische Person dahinter aus,oder täusche ich mich da?
Leider bin ich nicht so häufig online,weil ich viel unterwegs bin.Deshalb bin ich eigentlich auch als Sascha32 bei flirt-jungle (de) angemeldet (mit Bild  denn dort bekomm ich die Nachrichten auch,wenn ich gerade mal wieder durch die Weltgeschichte düse.Würde mich unheimlich freuen,wenn Du mal da vorbeischaust und mir eine Nachricht schreibst. Wer weiß,vielleicht können wir ja auch mal nen Cappuccino zusammen trinken gehen?Oder aber erstmal kennenlernen,das wäre schon ein kleiner Wunsch von mir ; -) 

Hier werd ich erstmal nicht mehr reinschauen können,aber ich warte gespannt auf ein Lebenszeichen von Dir,bitte lass mich nicht so lange warten *schnief* okay? 

Alles Liebe,
Sascha 

P.s: Bekommst auch meine dicken Socken, wenn Du mal kalte Füße hast 

-----------------
Hat schon jemand mal den Verbraucherschutz oder vielleicht die Computerbild informiert? 
Unfassbar was für ein [........]...

SG
T.
_
Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo,

auch ich habe Ende letzter Woche auf "lokalisten.de" die gleiche Nachricht wie einige hier vor mir bekommen. Super lieb, super süß und im ersten Moment muss ich zugeben, hat es mir echt die Sprache verschlagen. 

ABER irgendwie dachte ich mir schon, dass da was nicht ganz stimmen kann.

Jedenfalls hieß der Typ bei mir "David26" und bekommen habe ich genau den selben Text, den wohl auch schon sein Vorgänger "Sascha" verschickt hat. (Und die 20 davor mit Sicherheit auch!) Den mit den Badesachen, bla bla bla ... 

Hab mir dann die Seite "flirt-jungle.de" abgeschaut und mir meinen Teil dazu gedacht. 
Werd das Ganze auch bei lokalisten.de melden, aber offensichtlich können die recht wenig machen. Scheint fast so, als würden die mit ständig neuen Profilen auffahren. 

Zeigt mal wieder, dass man sich doch öfters auf den gesunden Menschenverstand verlassen sollte!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Den Text mit dem Cappuccinio, Socken und bla-bla habe ich auch bekommen. Nur hieß der Typ Ulli53 und hat mich auf sein Foto verwiesen.
Nachdem ich es nun endlich geschnallt hatte, dass da was nicht stimmt und ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin, habe ich mich mit meinem Telefonanbieter und der Verbraucherzentrale in Verbindung gesetzt. Denen scheint das Problem nicht unbekannt, man war wenig erstaunt. Ich muss allerdings erst meine Telefonrechnung abwarten, die ich merkwürdigerweise noch nicht habe. Dann soll ich damit zur Verbraucherzentrale kommen bzw. nochmal meinen Telefonanbieter kontaktieren. Fakt ist, dass ich die Abbuchung zurückgehen lassen werde und nur meine normalen Telefongebühren bezahle. Das werde ich dann auch mit der Verbraucherzentrale so absprechen. 
Wäre das nicht ein Thema für WISO, oder all die anderen guten Sender, die über so etwas immer wieder berichten? Bei WISO soll es das aber schon gegeben haben.
Ich halte euch "auch Geschädigten" auf dem Laufenden. Übrigens hat meine STOP Abmeldung gewirkt, nur noch einmal versuchte man wieder an mich ranzukommen.
Bis bald mal.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch zu spät diese Seite entdeckt. Auch mich hat Sascha32 über die Lokalisten angeschrieben. Das Profil von dem Pseudotypen wurde inzwischen schon gesperrt. Am Besten also gar nicht reagieren und versuchen den sms Eingang zu stoppen.



Leider hat sich dieser Sascha32 wieder bei den Lokalisten angemeldet. Sein Nick lautet nun heisser_cappuccino. So versucht er, die Leser auf die flirtjungle.istmein.de Seite zu locken und mit Angabe der Handy-Nr. abzuzocken! Also Vorsicht! Er wird sich vermutlich immer wieder unter einem neuen Nick anmelden und weitermachen! Leider gibt es immer wieder solche [......] und man kann sie nur schwer stoppen, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch zu spät diese Seite entdeckt. Auch mich hat Sascha32 über die Lokalisten angeschrieben. Das Profil von dem Pseudotypen wurde inzwischen schon gesperrt. Am Besten also gar nicht reagieren und versuchen den sms Eingang zu stoppen.




sascha32 hat mich heut auch angeschrieben- am besten auf solche mails grundsätzlich nix geben!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> sascha32 hat mich heut auch angeschrieben- am besten auf solche mails grundsätzlich nix geben!



Also, meine Lieben, mich hat´s auch erwischt. Ich wurde über die Lokalisten angeschrieben von einem Typ namens Netter-Kerl. Genau die gleiche Story mit den Badelatschen und handtusch, bla, bla, bla. Ich habe auch 3 SMSen an ihn geschrieben, weil er sooooooo nett war, irgendwie hatte ich aber auch ein komisches Gefühl dabei, weil  "seine" SMSen so komisch waren und meine Nummer bei ihm angeblich nicht lesbar angekommen ist (nur XXX). Da bin ich dann doch bissel nachdenklich geworden und habe STOPP an die Nummer gesendet, von der die SMSen kamen. Buin nun gespannt auf meine Telefonrechnung und überlege mir, mit dieser Sache mal ans Fernsehen heranzutreten. Übrigens werde ich den jetzt gleich bei Lokalisten melden und hoffe, die reagieren schnell. Scheint ja nicht so leicht zu sein, solche Typen irgendwie rauszufischen. Würde mich nur mal interessieren, obe der Ulli, der Sacha, der Cappuccino usw. auch immer das selbe Foto drin hat. A.........!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo 
Auch ich bin auf diesen Ulli53 reingefallen.
Er hatte mich über freenet angeschrieben und mir mitgeteilt das er sich jetzt bei flirt jungle 
anmeldet. Dort sei auch ein Foto.Blauäugig wie ich war meldete ich mich an.
Und es kam wie es kommen mußte bin reingefallen.
Versuchte meine handy nr rüber zu simsen und er bekam nur XX.Versuchte es dann mit Buchstaben und er bekam wieder nurXX.
Habe so ca.100€in den Wind gesetzt.
Es ist schon unverschämt das man diese Portale nicht stoppen kann.
Und er einfach ständig neue Profile erstellen kann.
Hätte ich vorher gewusst das es dieses Forum gibt hätte ich einiges sparen können.
So habe ich Leergeld bezahlt.Werde wohl in zukunft mehr aufpassen:


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

ich hab auch eine Mail von einem "heisser_Cappuccino" bekommen. Ich habe nicht geantwortet, weil es mir gleich komisch vorkam. Aber er hat mich auch auf die flirt-jungle Seite locken wollen, mit dem Hinweis, dass dort auch ein Bild wäre usw...
Wie gesagt, ich hab nicht geantwortet, er hat mir allerdings geschrieben, das er dort unter dem Namen Sascha32 zu finden ist...Is also wieder der Gleiche Typ!
Also nur als Warnung...bei "heisser_Cappuccino" bei den Lokas nicht reagieren!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hallo alle miteinander...wenn ich hier das so lese, bin ich ja froh über FLIRT-JUNGLE erst gegoogelt zu haben...Wie viele hier, habe ich über lokalisten eine sehr, sehr nette Nachricht bekommen von... Sascha32... Bin dann mal auf die Seite und habe mir erstmal die AGB`s durch gelesen... Ich bin ja sehr froh dass ich nicht drauf eingegangen bin, wenn ich dass hier so lese... Vielen Dank...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo alle miteinander...wenn ich hier das so lese, bin ich ja froh über FLIRT-JUNGLE erst gegoogelt zu haben...Wie viele hier, habe ich über lokalisten eine sehr, sehr nette Nachricht bekommen von... Sascha32... Bin dann mal auf die Seite und habe mir erstmal die AGB`s durch gelesen... Ich bin ja sehr froh dass ich nicht drauf eingegangen bin, wenn ich dass hier so lese... Vielen Dank...


Achso dieser Sascha hier ist als...  nutella-toast... unterwegs... ))))


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo allerseits,

wenn ich wüsste, dass so ein Forum hier ist, hättte ich net so viel Geld aus dem Fenster rausgeschmissen.

Ich bin auch reingefallen, weil es so süß war. Mich hat auch ein Sascha32 bei Lokalisten angeschriben. Genau die gleiche Geschichte mit Badetuch, Capuccino etc. 

Ach war ich blöd. Schade, dass ich nicht schon früher gegoogelt habe. 

Mich würde nur interessieren, wie er dass macht. Ist er einer von flirt-jungle.de, oder was??? Wie antwortet er denn??? Wenn er mit mehreren smst, verwechselt er die Leute nicht? Ich kenne mich da leider nicht so aus mit der Technik.

Was ist das den für einen? Kann man es irgendwie zurück verfolgen?

Mir ist jetzt richtig schlecht geworden. Weiß jemand, wie ich da jetzt raus kommen könnte, um die Rechnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen? Naja, wahrscheinlich geht es gar nicht, oder? Kann man denn irgendwie verklagen oder so? Wir sind eigentlich alle Opfer auch wenn wir freiwillig mitgemacht haben!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Ich meld mich nochmals. 

Vorsicht bei Lokalisten, er/sie ist als nutella_toast unterwegs. 

Es ist ech totale sch.... Bei mir war er aus Ingolstadt, dann nach ein Paar SMS wohnte er plötzlich in München und jetzt ist er aus Hannover. D.h. Hannoveraner VORSICHT....Sascha32, Nutella, Ulli, Jan etc. ist weiterhin unterwegs.

Wollen wir Betroffenen eine Sammelklage erheben????? Aber ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, ob wir da überhaupt ne Chance haben. Es geht um viel Geld, wenn wir alles zusammenrechnen, aber nicht nur ums Geld. 

Noch ne Frage an die, die sich bei flirt-jungle angemeldet haben. Habt ihr nach ausfüllen des Fragebogens eine BEstätigungsmail bekommen und könnt ihr sich anmelden und ganz normal euer Profil ändern? Ich hab zwar den Bogen augefüllt, aber bis jetzt keine Mail bekommen und wenn ich mich einloggen will, kommt auch nix. Kann sein, dass ich da gar nicht regiestriert bin? Ich bekomme auc keine SMS, nur von diesen Sascha, weil ich ihn, natürlich, wie viele von uns zuuerst geschrieben hab. Muss ich da jetzt auch "STOPP" schicken oder wie funktioniert es?Kann es sein, dass ich nicht registreiert wurde nur weil ich mit dem Ausfüllen des Formulars kein Foto geschickt habe????

Für ne Antwort wäre ich dankbar.

LG von auch einer Betroffenen


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



> Mich würde nur interessieren, wie er dass macht.



Das nennt sich "Kontaktmarkt".


> Bieten Sie Ihren Chat-Kunden die Möglichkeit, Chat Profile inkl. Text und Bild auf einer Kontaktplattform im Internet zu finden.
> 
> Sie können Chat Profile selber anlegen oder auch anlegen lassen. Die Anfragen werden vom Call Center beantwortet. D.h. ein Nutzer sendet einem Ihrer Chat Profile eine Nachricht inkl. seiner Handynummer über die Web Kontaktplattform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo Leute,

habe heute auch so eine Nachricht von Sascha32 bekommen. Er scheint noch oder wieder aktiv zu sein. Hab dann auch Flirtjungle gegoogelt und bin auf eure Nachrichten gestoßen. Zum Glück! So eine Sauerei! Kaum zu glauben, wie man da abgezockt wird.
Ach ja, bei mir wars auch diese heisser-Cappuchino Nachricht.. Da freut man sich zuerst über eine nette Nachricht und dann soetwas!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo Betroffene,
erst einmal die Info, dass meine Abmeldung mit STOPP an die 72777 funktioniert hat. Bekam dann zwar nochmal eine mail, dass eine MMS meinen SMS-Eingang behindert, habe ich aber gleich in die Sperrliste genommen. SMS zu verschicken und zu empfangen hat einwandfrei funktioniert.
Da ich auf die gleiche Masche wie ihr reingefallen bin und erhebliche Telefonkosten habe, bin ich morgen bei der Verbraucherzentrale. Meine Handyrechnung nicht vollständig zu bezahlen geht leider nicht. habe Bankeinzug und mich erkundigt, d. h. die enthaltenen Telefonkosten für die Premiumnummer wurden von meinem Anbieter bereits bezahlt. So gesehen würde mein Anbieter den kürzeren ziehen. Bin mal gespannt, was mir die Verbraucherzentrale rät. Lass es euch wissen.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo
an alle die dem Jan und David und Marco und und und geschrieben habt ich finde Ihr seit selber Schuld,wer schreibt schon sms für 1,99 und meint jetzt er bekommt sein Geld zurück.
Mag ja sein das ,dass Betrug ist oder auch nicht jeder ist doch für seine tun selber Verantwortlich  da kann man doch nicht jetzt irgendwenn für zu Verantwortung ziehen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hey leute ich wurde heute damit auch konfrontiert und ich hab den scheiss einmal mitgemacht! was ich dann damit bekam war nur ne nette rechnung... also ich hass die dämlichen anmachen von den leuten... und bekomm das auch via lokalisten bekomm da so ein hals echt naja lg noch an euch allen die die wir opfer sind^^ ok machts gut


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, 
bei mir war jetzt auch auf lokalisten. Sein Text:
 Soooo heiss !! Schoko oder Erdbeer Eis?  
...oder erstmal kennenlernen? *grins* 
Wer ich bin und was die schräge "Anmache" soll? Okay ; )..ISascha,bin 32,habe braune wuschelige Haare und braun-grüne Augen.Ich stehe mit beiden Beinen im Leben, bin für jeden Spass zu haben, bin sehr offen und ehrlich, auch direkt und meistens nen ganz lieber Kerl : ) Könnt jetzt noch endlos viele Seiten schreiben, aber dann fang ich bestimmt bald an,Dich zu langweilen und außerdem würd ich viel lieber mehr von Dir erfahren.Dein Profil blaupanther  sagt  doch längst nicht alles über die sympathische Person dahinter aus,oder täusche ich mich da?Leider schaff ichs nicht so oft, ins Netz zu kommen,weil ich immer sehr viel unterwegs bin. Darum bin ich eigentlich auch als "Sascha (32)" bei flirt-jungle. istmein (.de) angemeldet (mit Bild) denn dort bekomm ich die Nachrichten auch,wenn ich mal wieder durch die Weltgeschichte düse.Würd mich wirklich sehr über eine Nachricht von Dir freuen.Und wer weiß,vielleicht können wir ja auch mal ein Eis zusammen essen gehen.Oder aber erstmal kennenlernen,das wäre schon ein kleiner Wunsch von mir  

Hier werd ich leider nicht so schnell wieder vorbeischauen,aber ich warte gespannt auf ein Lebenszeichen von Dir, lass mich bitte nicht so lange warten *schnief*, okay?

Sonnigen Gruß,
Sascha

P.s: Bekommst auch eine extra Portion Sahne oben drauf *zwinker*

Hört sich doch nett an. Aber gut das icch hier auf diese Seite gelandet bin. Brauch also nicht zu guckenwer dahinter steckt. Also alles nur ein fake!!! Irgendwie schade...
Wer findet es nicht toll mal angebaggert zu werden.

LG an euch allen da draußen den es genauso geht wie mir...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, ich bins nochmal,
hatte ja gesagt, dass ich mich bei der Verbraucherzentrale mal schlau machen werde. Rechtlich muss es so sein, dass sofort auf der ersten Seite bei z. B. flirt-jungle stehen muss, was es kostet - sprich 1,99 €/SMS. Da es aber erst beim Lesen durch die AGBs weiter hinten zu sehen hat man eine kleine Chance dagegen anzugehen. Man kann sich an die Bundesnetzagentur für Telekommunikation wenden 10805 1010000 oder direkt an Mintnet 01805 252303 (SMS 72777). Viel Glück.


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Na ist ja mal ne schwache Aussage einer Verbraucherzentrale. Die BNetzA ist hier gar nicht zuständig und an den Anbieter braucht man sich nicht zu wenden sondern mit dem kann man allenfalls streiten.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo.
Bin davon auch betroffen.
was man alles so mit gut gläubigen menschen macht,ist voll die sauerei mehr. bei mir was es auch sascha32 und er hat erzählt,das er in der nähe wohnt und was er so arbeitet,aber irgendwie hab ich das ihm nicht geglaubt und mir ist es dann nach langem zu dumm geworden.
bin jetzt auch um fast 150€ ärmer,hoffe,das passiert mir nicht so schnell nochmal.
bin fast aus allen wolken gefallen,als meine handyrechnung kam,aber was soll man da machen? was kann man da machen?
das so etwas nicht mehr passiert und wie kann man sich das geld wieder holen?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

In der ersten SMS steht normalerweise drin, daß ab sofort jede SMS an die 5-stellige Nummer 1,99 € kostet. 
Man muss nur alles lesen. (und seinen Verstand einschalten)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> In der ersten SMS steht normalerweise drin, daß ab sofort jede SMS an die 5-stellige Nummer 1,99 € kostet.
> Man muss nur alles lesen. (und seinen Verstand einschalten)


normalerweise...
 woher weißt du, dass das immer der Fall ist?  Kleine Betreiber Promotion hier gefällig? 

selber Verstand einschalten


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> normalerweise...
> woher weißt du, dass das immer der Fall ist?



deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben "normalerweise". Und das nicht nur in der ersten, sondern in *jeder* SMS.
Außerdem dürfte allgemein bekannt sein, daß SMS an fünfstellige Kurzwahl-Nummern teuer sind.
Unde so ein Typ wie "Sascha32" hat es nicht nötig, sich zu offerieren. Dem laufen die Frauen nach! Da scheint dann wohl manchmal das weibliche Gehirn Aussetzer zu haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo an alle! Mich hat es auch erwischt! Ich sag nur David26... Hat mich auch unter lokalisten.de angeschrieben. Jetzt werde ich eine Rechnung über 100 € bekommen. Kann man da wirklich nichts unternehmen?


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, ich hab mich auch im Mai bei den Lokalisten angemeldet. Hab dann ca. drei Wochen später von einer sogenannten Tabea eine Nachricht bekommen. Suche schon lange nach einem ehrlichen Typen, würd dich gern kennenlernen, bla bla. Sie hatte auch eine stinknormale Handynummer hinterlegt. Normalerweise bin ich nicht so naiv, auf sowas reinzufallen. Ich hab mir ihr Profil angeschaut, alles schien normal. Sie hatte bestimmt 8-9 auch ganz normale private Bilder von sich reingestellt, auch bei ihren Daten war alles mögliche ausgefüllt, von Hobby bis Lieblingsserien-/büchern etc. Also dachte ich mir, ok, es scheint schon in Ordnung zu sein. Und nach jahrelangem Singledasein, nun ja...
Erstmal e-mail zurückgeschrieben, eine Woche keine Antwort. Sms geschrieben, keine Antwort. ALso hab ich mal angerufen, prombt geht nur die MAilbox ran und kurz darauf, oh Wunder, plötzlich ne liebe Antwort, ich solle doch auf eine gewisse 60008 oder so ähnlich zurückschreiben. Nein danke! Damit war die sache für mich klar und ich hab nie wieder geantwortet. Ich werde heut noch ab und zu genervt, warum ich sie denn nicht treffen will und nur so ein Mist.
Ich hab dann nochmal ihr Profil gesucht auf Lokalisten.de, sie war verschwunden, obwohl sie auch erst einige Wochen vorher dort registriert wurde.

Ich kann nur sagen, Finger weg von irgendwelchen obskuren Kontakten, wenn eine Handynr. angegeben ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

neuer "Angriff" bei  FreenetSingles.

Peter62 lockt auf jungle-friend.istmein.de

Hat vorsorglich sein Profil umgehend gelöscht (damit man es nicht melden kann).
Admin-C der Domain ist ein bekannter Abmahnanwalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Auch ich bin von einem Peter62 angeschrieben worden auf einer ganz anderen Seite. 
Er scheint einer zu sein, der auf Dummenfang geht - gut, daß man ja vorher liest, bevor man antwortet. 
Ach ja sein angebliches Profil ist auch dort gelöscht......warum wohl?????????


----------



## gast2211 (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hallo, 

dank sei dem, der das internet und google erfunden hat. so bin ich hier gelandet!!! 

also neuer name bei freenet singles "kakao-schaum-1"  und bei jungle-friend "Marco_Polo".

der idiot hat aber was von jungle-friend.istmein.(de) geschrieben, also noch nicht mal der richtige name...egal, ich stell hier mal den text rein, den ich bekommen habe!



> ------
> Heissheissheiss!!
> ..Zitronen oder Erdbeereis?
> 
> ...


P.s: ..ich weiß, meine literarischen Fähigkeiten lassen sich sicher
noch etwas verbessern, ich hoffe aber, Dir wenigstens ein kleines
Lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert zu haben 

-----

in diesem sinne...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de und jungle-friend.istmein.de*

Peter62, Ulli53, Sascha32, Jan47, David26, Marco_Polo, Karl, und andere

Die treiben sich alle auf flirt-jungle.de *und* auf ht*p://www.jungle-friend.istmein.de rum


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



gast2211 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> dank sei dem, der das internet und google erfunden hat. so bin ich hier gelandet!!!
> 
> ...




Danke, genau den gleichen Text hab ich auch bekommen... Bin auch über Google hier gelandet....


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo,

es gibt eine Rechtsprechung, wonach der Betreiber einer HP für das haftet, was dort veröffentlicht wird bzw. geschrieben wird. 
Hat jemand von den Betroffenen denn mal der Kripo den Fall vorgelegt? das würde mich mal interessieren.

Grüße Bigi


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, bin auch über Google hier gelandet, weil die Internetseite nicht stimmte, hab ich sie bei Google eingegeben und bin hier raus gekommen, hab den gleichen Text bekommen, bei singles.freenet.de von einem Cappuccino-Schaum. Stell euch mal den Text rein, als Beispiel:
Heissheissheiss!! 
..Himbeer oder Pfirsicheis?  

...und jetzt noch einen kühlen Drink bitte *grins* das wärs! 
Wer ich bin und warum ich ausgerechnet Dich anschreibe?Ganz schön
neugierig ; )..Also,ich heisse Marco,bin 39,habe hellbraune Haare und
blaue Augen.Ich stehe mit beiden Beinen im Leben, bin für jeden Spaß
zu haben, bin sehr offen und ehrlich, und meistens ganz ganz lieb! : )
Könnt jetzt noch endlos weiterschreiben aber dann fang ich
wahrscheinlich bald an,Dich zu langweilen und ausserdem würd ich viel
lieber mehr von Dir erfahren.Dein Profil mickey sagt sicher längst
nicht alles über die sympathische Person dahinter aus,oder liege ich
da falsch?Leider schaff ichs nicht,so oft ins Netz zu kommen,weil ich
immer viel unterwegs bin.Deshalb ich bin ich eigentlich auch als
Marco_Polo bei jungle-friend.istmein.(de) angemeldet (mit Bild) denn
dort bekomm ich die Nachrichten auch,wenn ich mal wieder durch die
Weltgeschichte düse.Würde mich sehr über eine Nachricht von Dir
freuen.Und wer weiß,vielleicht können wir ja auch mal einen Kaffee
zusammen trinken gehen.Oder aber erstmal kennenlernen,das wäre schon
ein kleiner Wunsch von mir  

Hier werd ich mich wohl wieder abmelden,aber ich warte gespannt auf
ein Lebenszeichen von Dir,bitte lass mich nicht so lange warten
*schnief* okay? 

Alles Liebe, 
Marco

P.s: ..ich weiß, meine literarischen Fähigkeiten lassen sich sicher
noch etwas verbessern, ich hoffe aber, Dir wenigstens ein kleines
Lächeln aufs Gesicht gezaubert zu haben 

Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, ich werde den Text gleich löschen, er hat sich bei Freenet schon wieder abgemeldet. Aber man müsste trotzdem mal eine Anzeige machen. ich denke die können das sicher trozdem noch nachvollziehen. Die Polizei auf jeden Fall. Durch die IP Adresse. Aber da müssten alle mitziehen und nicht nur einer, wenn nur eine Anzeige eingeht, wird das Verfahren, wegen Geringfügigkeit, wieder eingestellt


----------



## dvill (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



> *Wie funktionierts?*
> [...]
> Der Kunde schreibt an einer der Nummern und wird vom System an einen der eingeloggten Moderatoren weitergeleitet!
> Der zugewiesene Chatter antwortet nach den vorgegebenen Richtlinien vom PC aus an den Kunden!
> ...


Von ch61.com/moderator.php


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Ich habe freenet mal eine Mail geschickt und sie auf den Fall aufmerksam gemacht, mal sehen was passiert. Ich bin ja nicht wirklich geschädigt wurden, eine Anzeige bei der Polizei müssten diejenigen machen, die wirklich geschädigt wurden, z.B. finanziell. Ich hab ja "nur" die Mail bekommen. Dadurch ist mir ja kein Schaden entstanden, d.h. die Polizei würde eine Anzeige gar nicht erst aufnehmen. Aber wenn ich hier lese, das es auch welche gibt die durch teure Handynummern finanziell geschädigt wurden, da würde ich es schon empfehlen eine Anzeige zu machen. Würde es mich betreffen, würde ich auf jeden Fall eine Anzeige machen. Wenn ihr so eine Seite, wie Computerbetrug.de, schon anbietet, müsstet ihr mehr Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, z.B. solche Seiten wie freenet.singles.de über den Sachverhalt informieren. Vielleicht haben die, die Möglichkeiten im Vorfeld solche Leute schon ausfindig zu machen. Keine Ahnung wie, aber ich bin auch kein Profi. Ich denke mir mal es gibt bestimmt Möglichkeiten. Bei neu.de checken sie doch auch erst mal den Begrüßungstext bevor sie ihn freigeben. Das heisst ja das sie sich das Profil erst mal anschauen, bevor sie es freischalten. Wenn solche Singles Seiten informiert wären, würden sie vielleicht auch noch auf andere Sachen achten.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



> palmen-strand hat sein Profil leider gelöscht! Nachricht von: palmen-strand  Erhalten am: 20.06.2008 03:07
> 
> Heissheissheiss!!
> ..Maracuja oder Minzeeis?
> ...


 

diesen text habe ich letztens auf mein profil von freenet bekommen..war doch gleich so komisch


----------



## daggi (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hi,
bin auch Opfer von Jan geworden, habe aber nur eine SMS geschrieben. Würde mich gern in dem Forum verewigen, weiß aber nicht, wie ich hier ein Beitrag schreiben kann. Hab schon stundenlang gesucht. Kannste mir mal nen Tipp geben. Danke !
Liebe Grüße
Dagmar


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hallo zusammen,

ich mach dann mal die nächste in der Reihe ))

tja der Marco Polo hat auch bei mir geklopft *sfg*


als Lieberseestern bei Spin.de


mit den Eissorten scheinen sie ja wenigstens ein bisschen abwechslungsreich zu sein, 
wenn schon der Rest immer der gleiche Blabla ist 
Oh mann....... wenn man dann wenigstens nicht zu doof wär, in ner Fake Mail den 
richtigen Link reinzuschreiben seufzzzzzzz
Nicht mal diese Männer sind noch das was sie mal waren *heullllll*

So mit einem spöttischen Grinsen im Gesicht 
verbleib ich mal und wünsch allen Seelen die auf sowas reinfallen,
das sie in Ihrer verzweifelten, hoffnungslosen Suche bald mal Erfolg haben werden,
werdet mal etwas realistischer was den Chat betrifft !!!!

Mein Hohn gilt den Männern, die so etwas tun, und sich keine Gedanken darüber machen, 
was solche Aktionen in einer vertrauensvollen Seele für Spuren hinterlassen können!!

In diesem Sinne...
Gruß Birgit 

P.S..... ach ja.... ich liebe Google beantwortet glücklicherweise die meisten Fragen .....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



> Mein Hohn gilt den Männern, die so etwas tun,



Das sind keine Männer. Nur Fake-Profile.
Und SMS-Call-Center "unterhalten" euch für jede Menge Cash.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das sind keine Männer. Nur Fake-Profile.



Mit wechselnden Mitarbeitern. Kann dann auch mal eine Frau sein. Die arbeiten ja auch nicht 24 Stunden am Stück.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute!
> 
> Habe heute diese email (siehe unten) über die LOKALISTEN erhalten!!! komisch kam mir vor, dass "Sasche32 von flirt-jungle"  bei den lokalisten sonst gar keine eintragungen und freunde hatte! auch keine fotos, wie es sonst bei den Lokalisten so üblich ist!!!
> daraufhin hab ich recherchiert und bin auf dieses formum gelangt! Danke für die Warnung und VORSICHT vor Sasche 32!!!!! Wie crass, wie die Leute um den Finger gewickelt werden!!



Hallo,auch Ich und wohl noch viel,viele andere sind schön übern Tisch gezogen worden, mit der 72777,bei mir war es Jens 47.Wenn einer oder viele die Möglichkeit,denen das Handwerk zulegen kennt,bin Ich dabei....währe echt schön von einem die Möglichkeit zu lesen,um zu wissen was Ich machen kann.   Es hat mich viel Geld gekostet,aber Lehrgeld musste Ich wohl für meine Dummheit zahlen,doch schön währe es andere davor zu bewahren. Es muss doch Gestzlich was geben, das man denen das Spielen mit Gefühlen   anderer Menschen verbieten kann.... Ganz liebe Grüsse an Alle


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat bei Flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,auch Ich und wohl noch viel,viele andere sind schön übern Tisch gezogen worden, mit der 72777,bei mir war es Jens 47.Wenn einer oder viele die Möglichkeit,denen das Handwerk zulegen kennt,bin Ich dabei....währe echt schön von einem die Möglichkeit zu lesen,um zu wissen was Ich machen kann.   Es hat mich viel Geld gekostet,aber Lehrgeld musste Ich wohl für meine Dummheit zahlen,doch schön währe es andere davor zu bewahren. Es muss doch Gestzlich was geben, das man denen das Spielen mit Gefühlen   anderer Menschen verbieten kann.... Ganz liebe Grüsse an Alle



bin auch auf solch eine mail bei freenet reingefallen, bei mir war es ulli53 cappucciono-trinker.de werde mich auch bei freent beschweren, sollte mir durch die antwort  bei lovejungle.de wo der ulli auch sein unwesen treit, kosten entstanden sein, werde ich es der polizein melden, also leute macht es auch so


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Diesen [ edit]  muss man den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen.Ich wurde angemailt über freenet.Die gleiche Masche bei mir war es lonleyman 1 hat sein Provil gelöscht ist unter Jan 47 lovejungle.de registriert.Man muss die POLIZEI einschalten das ist einfach geschmacklos.Hoffentlich kriegen sie diese  [ edit]  die mit den Gefühlen anderer spielen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hallo  wollte  nur  mitteilen  dass es auch  einen  ulli53  gibt  er  hat  mir  bei  freenet  die  gleiche  nachricht  gesendet  also  vorsicht


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo, mit Eurer Meinung liegt ihr richtig! 

Da hilft nur eine Anzeige, um hinter den User zu kommen!

Vorallem Abfrage bei Freenet, wer sich angemeldet hat!

Nur so kann das Handwerk gelegt werden. Hatte auch so eine Nachricht, aber aus beruflichen Gründen gehe ich gern auf den Grund und wer hätte das gedacht....meine Nase lag richtig!

Wenn ich all die Kommentare dazu lese....


Mit lieben Grüßen Tanztina


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> diesen text habe ich letztens auf mein profil von freenet bekommen..war doch gleich so komisch



Hallo Peter 
Sorry wenn ich nun erst zurück schreibe. Aber konnte nicht eher. Danke für deine Nachricht bei Freenet.
Lg Nicole


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

hi leute,
erhielt am 19. über freenet einen netten gruß von jan47. habe ich erst heute gelesen, da war er schon wieder abgemeldet.
um so mehr freut es mich hier gelandet zu sein, obwohl mir sicher auch so nicht's passiert wäre... handynummern wähle ich vom festnetz garnicht an und mein handy verfügt nur über bestimmte guthaben. 
aber gut zu wissen, dass frau auf der hut sein muss.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo,

kurz Frage, kennt jemand von euch die Nummer 88809 und weiß was sich dahinter verbirgt?


----------



## jupp11 (1 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



> Kurzwahlnummer: 88809
> Anbieter: Netsize Deutschland GmbH
> Friesenstr. 5-15
> 50670 Köln
> ...


[noparse]http://www.netsize.com[/noparse]

http://forum.worldofcrime.de/showthread.php?p=246892#post246892


> Punkt 1
> Sende GET .... an 88809
> 
> Punkt2
> Bestätige die Bestellung mit GET JA an 88809 *(2,99 EUR)*



einfach mal mit  88809  & sms googeln, recht interessant
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=88809+++sms&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Und ich hab diese hier bekommen.



> Ich will Deine Strümpfe!!
> 
> 
> ..anhaben wenn Du nicht da bist,will Dich vermissen,spüren,mit Dir lachen,lange schlafen und im Bett beim Frühstück Krümel hinterlassen..
> ...



P.s.Wer weiß, vielleicht krümeln wir ja auch schon bald zusammen *zwinker*


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo bin auch eine geschädigte, er/sie/ es haben mir eine Nachricht geschrieben mit ihr auch schon alle kennt mit den Eissorten. Er hat mich zu jungle-friends gelockt, wie naiv ich war und über SMS geschrieben. Ich möchte euch vor David26 warnen und vor der SMS Nummer 66366. IST ALLES ABZOCKE!!!!! Mädels passt auch euch auf!

LG S.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2008)

*Aw: Sms-72777*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch im W-K-W triebt eine Lena mit dieser 72777 Nummer Ihr Unwesen.
Hören die Eingehenden SMS Nachrichten nach einer Zeit von alleine auf
oder kann man die Nummer sperren?

Gibt es schon eine Anzeige gegen „Memory&Housing Solutions GmbH“
beim Verbraucherschutz?
Dieser Name wurde ja schon öfters in diesem Zusammenhang erwähnt.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 November 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo.
wollte euch nur mitteilen, dass bei wkw(wer-kennt-wen) solche Maschen nun auch unterwegs sind. Mir hat ein David26 geschrieben und wollte dass ich zu flirt-jungle gehe, da er nur dort sei. Gott sei Dank hab ich vorher gegoogelt und eure Berichte gelesen. Bin jetzt natürlich nicht hin Also, immer aufpassen und keine Handynr. so schnell rausgeben.
Vielen Dank.
Ach ja, der Text mit Strümpfen, um die Welt düsen etc. ist immer der gleiche.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

auch hallo,
bin auch froh dies hier lesen zu können 
hab gestern eine seltsame Nachricht über wkw bekommen von gelöschtem Sender..
wollte mich auch auf die Seite locken von flirt-jungle.de 
süsser Text nannte sich David26 
bin froh hier erst mal gelesen zu haben
Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Hallo,

ich hatte die Woche auch eine Nachricht von David26 bei wkw. Mir kam das gleich komisch vor. Vor allem weil der Benutzer gleich wieder gelöscht wurde und auf die Seite flirt-jungle hinwies. Hab mich dort zum Glück nicht angemeldet und bin froh, hier mehr über diese Betrügerei erfahren zu haben.
Kann allen "Geschädigten" echt nur raten, etwas gegen diese Firma zu unternehmen. Das ist ja wohl das allerletzte. Vor allem solche Seiten wie wkw zu missbrauchen auf denen man sich eigentlich "sicher" vor solchen Mails fühlen sollte!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

GESTERN BEKOMMEN und NICHT drauf rein gefallen, dank diesem Forum... LG* an alle und THX!!! Aber schon krass, was es nicht alles gibt... Hätte dieser tolle David mich wirklich interessant gefunden, wäre er ja wohl bei wer-kennt-wen geblieben... 
Hier der tolle Brief von dem hübschen (leider nicht echten) David26:

[kein Betreff]




> kaltkaltkalt!
> Mach doch mal die Heizung an,damit ich nicht mehr so
> frieren muss!! ; -)
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Ich habe die Nachricht von diesem David26 auch bekommen.Hat mich auch stutzig gemacht, das die Adresse auch schon wieder gelöscht war. Bin aber Gott sei Dank nicht auf die Seite von flirt-jungle.de gekommen. Habe dann zum Glück diese Seite gefunden. Es tut mir natürlich leid für alle die, die in die Falle getappt sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Das ist ja krass!!!! Genau das (david26) habe ich gestern auch bei mir gelesen!!!!
....hahahahahaha...... Nicht reingefallen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ist ja krass!!!! Genau das (david26) habe ich gestern auch bei mir gelesen!!!!
> ....hahahahahaha...... Nicht reingefallen



hi ich habe auch diesen text bekommen von david26 und hatte 9monate mit ihm getextet und jetzt lese ich das es nur fake ist wir hatten bis 3.12.08 getextet und seit dem bekomme ich nix mehr und ich kann diese 72777 nummer auch nicht mehr antexten aber das bild sah klasse aus und wir hatten auch viel getextet man bin ich blöd 
lg anja


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Sind Sie auch Opfer der SMS-Chat Abzocke geworden?

Im Auftrag von ProSieben sind wir - eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma aus München (DieAntwort TV - Home) - auf der Suche nach Geschädigten, die über ihren Fall berichten wollen. 

Wenn auch Sie sich durch die dunklen Machenschaften der SMS-Chat Betreiber betrogen fühlen, melden Sie sich bitte unter: [ edit] 

Wir bringen Ihren Fall an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Aufrufe diese Art müssen *vorher* mit den Betreibern abgesprochen werden 

Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de - Impressum


----------



## Volker_ (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Sind Sie auch Opfer der SMS-Chat Abzocke geworden?

Im Auftrag von ProSieben sind wir - eine Fernsehproduktionsfirma aus München (DieAntwort TV - Home) - auf der Suche nach Geschädigten, die über ihren Fall berichten wollen. 

Wenn auch Sie sich durch die dunklen Machenschaften der SMS-Chat Betreiber betrogen fühlen, melden Sie sich bitte unter: arndt[at]dieantwort.tv

Wir bringen Ihren Fall an die Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## technofreak (28 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS-Chat flirt-jungle.de*

Der Aufruf erfolgt mit Zustimmung  der Betreiber des Forums


----------



## Bentur (27 November 2012)

Seit ich von Mega Download 96.-€ abgezockt wurde bin ich sehr vorsichtig.
Gestern hatte ich im Badoo mit Lilly kurz nach chatten eine Nachricht bekommen.

" Lilly— 23:55

Hi Xxxxx,

huhu na freu mich über deine Nachricht würde dir ja gern zurückschreiben hier aber das stresst sehr hier mit den ganzen Anmachsprüchen schreib mir bitte auf ( single - jungle . net ) hab da den nick : Thenameless1980 würde mich freuen wenn du dich bei mir meldest :-* bis bald 

mfg "
Und heute wollte ich Ihr antworten gut das ich vorher gegoogelt habe.
Leute Grundsätzlich statt SMS schreibt doch e-Mails, diese Anmache-Schreiben könnte sowohl von einem Mann oder von einer Frau sein, auf jeden Fall ist ein /eine Profie Betrüger am Werk.
Deswegen eine Anzeige ist Rechtsgültig.



MfG


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2012)

...und was heißt das jetzt?


----------



## Museum (10 Dezember 2012)

also das ist definitiv abzocke

die antwort mails von den hübschen damen passen einfach nicht zu den geschreibenen fragen..


----------



## aussicht (7 Februar 2013)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Angeschmierten,
> 
> leider muss auch ich mich hier einreihen.


 
glaub mir das ist heute nicht gut im internet zu sein um ein menschen kennenzulern
es lauern überall spinner und menschen die nur das eine wollen dein geld.
ich find es gut, das du ein partner im leben suchst und mit gedult wirst du auch einen kennenlern
schau mal beim einkaufen links und rechts vielleicht ist er dabei und schaut zu dir
in dem moment sei einfach stark und frag ihn nach seinem namen
der rest ergibt sich
gruß die aussicht

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und überflüssigen Fullquote gekürzt]


----------



## Hippo (7 Februar 2013)




----------



## pssst... (14 März 2013)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Angeschmierten,
> 
> Ich musste mich dann auf der Seite anmelden - mit Angabe meiner Handynummer, um Kontakt aufzunehmen. Auch dort stand drin, das die erste SMS kostenfrei sei und alle weiteren 1,99 Euro kosten. Habe dann natürlich eine SMS an diesen Jan geschickt und prompt Antwort erhalten. Ich versuchte dann mehrmals ihm meine Email oder Handynr, sogar meine Festnetznummer mitzuteilen aber er schrieb ständig zurück, das da nur Zeichen rüberkommen und die von Flirt-jungle.de wohl alle Nr. unterdrücken.


 
Man beachte die AGB's des Betreibers: http://single-jungle.net/agb.php

Wörtlicher Auszug: "Bei single-jungle.net handelt es sich um einen moderierten Dienst. Die Moderation dient dazu, die Aktivitäten über das Portal und damit die Umsätze des Betreibers zu erhöhen. Dazu legen Moderatoren, die vom Betreiber beschäftigt werden, eine Vielzahl von Profilen fiktiver Personen an und geben sich als diese fiktive Person aus. Daher verbergen sich nicht hinter allen Profilen reale Personen. *Es ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich bei sämtlichen weiblichen Profilen um fiktive Profile handelt, die von Moderatoren betrieben werden.*

Zu den fiktiven Profilen gehören persönliche Daten, die sich die Moderatoren ausdenken, und Kontaktdaten, die passend zu dem jeweiligen Profil angelegt werden. Alle Äußerungen sowie alle von den fiktiven Profilen angegebenen persönlichen Daten sind Erfindungen der Moderatoren. Aus dem Umstand, dass zu einem Profil Kontaktdaten angegeben werden, kann nicht gefolgert werden, dass sich hinter dem Profil eine wirklich existierende Person verbirgt."

Lesenswert ist auch dieser Hinweis: http://diebauernfaenger.wordpress.com/2013/01/04/single-jungle-net/

Deutlicher geht es nicht mehr. Der Betreiber schreibt sich rechtlich frei, die beauftragte Agentur bleibt anonym, einzig die Moderatoren wären gemäß den AGB's verpflichtet sich als solche zu erkennen zu geben, was in aller nicht geschieht.


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2013)

Ja wer liest denn noch AGBs?
Die sind doch nur was für Weicheier ...
[ironie off]


----------



## pssst... (26 März 2013)

dann würde ich das hier lesen:

http://www.pageflip-flap.com/read?r=7op9EXGyWonMFIjuvZu#/normal

kostet nix, spart aber Geld.


----------



## skrüg (11 April 2013)

erstmal hallo an alle, und mein beileid (wenn man das so nennen kann) an die, bei denen die einsicht zu spät kam.
ich bin auch auf diversen plattformen angemeldet ( fb, lablue, neu.de und badoo) und beobachte diese vorgänge seit einem jahr. aufgefallen ist es mir als erstes bei neu.de (eine durchaus seriöse seite) : auf einmal hatten mich reihenweise bildschöne junge frauen in ihre favoritenliste geklickt, von denen die meisten genauso schnell wieder verschwunden waren. ich habe mir den spaß erlaubt ein paar davon anzuschreiben: wenn ein e-mail kontakt (über das portal !) zustande kam, fragten sie nach der privaten e-mail adresse um mehr bilder schicken zu können. ich habe alle profile miteinander verglichen und festgestellt, daß alle max. 32 jahre alt waren, akademischen abschluß hatten, zwischen 1,70m und 1,75m groß waren und sich zu min.40% u.a. für westernfilme interessieren (welche junge frau interessiert sich schon für western ?! ). nahezu alle gaben als muttersprache deutsch an was aber durch ihre texte widerlegt wurde. eine hat den vogel abgeschossen: in rio de janeiro geboren, in portugal aufgewachsen, muttersprache deutsch, rechtsanwältin in frankfurt a.m. und einen text verfaßt, für den ich 10 min brauchte um einen sinn herauszulesen  ungeschickter geht es nicht !
badoo ist grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt und wenn man aufpaßt (es wimmelt von fake-profilen), ein preiswertes vergnügen. mir erging es gestern dort so wie bantur: eine hübsche junge frau, ein kurzer mail-kontakt und dann die ansage, sie müsse gleich das profil löschen, weil zu viele idioten schreiben, und ich solle sie doch bitte auf single-jungle suchen. ich bin jetzt 50, und um mich im internet reinzulegen muß ein bäcker kommen und kein brötchen ! ich muß dazusagen daß ich aus prinzip keine sms-nachrichten sende (außer in echten notfällen) und schon gar nicht meine e-mail adresse oder telefonnummer weitergebe, wenn nicht vorher schon über einen zeitraum von mindestens 3 wochen ein mailkontakt über das portal ! stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2013)

Den von den Kollegen des Nachbarforums verfaßten Text solltest Du Dir mal zu Gemüte führen



> Lieber User,
> 
> leider ist Dein Beitrag wegen Nichtbenutzung der Groß- und Kleinschreibung
> bzw. wegen fehlender/falscher Satzzeichen fast komplett unleserlich.
> ...


----------



## unknowen (1 Juni 2013)

Hallo bin auch bei Single-jungle gelandet aber ich bezahle nicht mit SMS Sönder Jungle Dollar,meine Frage ist mussen Frauen auch diese Dollar kaufen oder dürfen Frauen umsonst Nachrichten Schicken,mfg Pete


----------



## Hippo (1 Juni 2013)

Ich geb die Frage an die Fachabteilung weiter ...






Bist ein echter Scherzkeks - woher sollen *WIR* das wissen ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Juni 2013)

Pete, die Frauen dort sind ja nicht unbedingt Frauen und wenn Frauen unter ihnen sind, wollen sie nicht unbedingt flirten...
Um es in den Worten Deines berühmten Namensvetters Pete Townshend zu schreiben:


			
				The Who schrieb:
			
		

> Don't get fooled again
> No, no!


 
PS: Jungledollar? Wo kann man sich das Jungleflirt-Dingens eigentlich ankucken?
Ah, Pete meint single-jungle_net

Yakari Media UG (Haftungsbeschränkt)
Bismarckstrasse 48
24943 Flensburg
GF: J.B.

Jungeldollar -->
http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...ortale-die-liebesschauspieler_aid_959201.html


> Die wahre Abzocke liegt aber darin, dass der User nicht erfährt, ob seine Kontakte echt sind oder von der Flirtseite engagiert wurden.


Fakeuser zahlen nicht, die werden bezahlt - durch die echten Flirtwilligen, wenn diese dumm genug sind, den Schwindel zu finanzieren. Und für ein dickes Auto für den Geschäftsführer reicht es oft - ganz real - auch noch.
*don't get fooled*, lass Dich nicht verarschen!

Auszug aus den AGB (kein Witz)


> Bei single-jungle.net handelt es sich um einen moderierten Dienst. Die Moderation dient dazu, die Aktivitäten über das Portal und damit die Umsätze des Betreibers zu erhöhen. Dazu legen Moderatoren, die vom Betreiber beschäftigt werden, eine Vielzahl von Profilen fiktiver Personen an und geben sich als diese fiktive Person aus. Daher verbergen sich nicht hinter allen Profilen reale Personen. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich bei sämtlichen weiblichen Profilen um fiktive Profile handelt, die von Moderatoren betrieben werden.
> Zu den fiktiven Profilen gehören persönliche Daten, die sich die Moderatoren ausdenken, und Kontaktdaten, die passend zu dem jeweiligen Profil angelegt werden. Alle Äußerungen sowie alle von den fiktiven Profilen angegebenen persönlichen Daten sind Erfindungen der Moderatoren. Aus dem Umstand, dass zu einem Profil Kontaktdaten angegeben werden, kann nicht gefolgert werden, dass sich hinter dem Profil eine wirklich existierende Person verbirgt.
> Ein männliches Profil kann von einer weiblichen Moderatorin, ein weibliches Profil von einem männlichen Moderator betrieben werden.


 
*Wir betrügen Euch ganz offen und schreiben es in die AGB, damit der Staatsanwalt uns in Ruhe lässt.*

Und das Allerbeste: Das klappt auch noch!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Yakari Media UG (Haftungsbeschränkt)
> Bismarckstrasse 48
> 24943 Flensburg
> GF: *J.B.*


 
Dieser *J.B.* ist doch der Bruder von *B.B.* Da kommt die ganze Mintnet-Jauche wieder hoch.


> Für unseriöse und betrügerisch anmutende Geschäftspraktiken ist die Familie B* seit Jahren bekannt. Für diverse Unternehmen aus dem Umfeld der damaligen Mintnet GmbH war *B* B** Geschäftsführer. So war er beispielsweise gemeinsam mit *D* v* W**, einem der Hauptverantwortlichen des Mintnet-Betruges, auch Gesellschafter der spanischen Firma *Call Easy S.L.*, welche für die Abzocke von SMSfree24 verantwortlich war.


----------



## Reducal (4 Juni 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *Wir betrügen Euch ganz offen und schreiben es in die AGB, damit der Staatsanwalt uns in Ruhe lässt.*
> 
> Und das Allerbeste: Das klappt auch noch!


Du wirst staunen, man hat es gerade diesen Leuten ja sogar regelrecht diktiert:





> *PING oder Signal fatal!*
> Vom justizgestützten Missbrauch des Computers
> 
> von REGINA OGOREK
> ...


www.beck-shop.de/fachbuch/leseprobe/myops-11_Ogorek-zu-0137.pdf‎ (Seite 27, hier Seite 5 in der Leseprobe)

Ausgerechnet Celle - die müssen es ja wissen!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (4 Juni 2013)

Ja gerade bei beck habe ich meinen Satz des Jahres 2011 gelesen: Es gibt keinenTrottelschutz. bei blog.beck diskutieren ja vor allem Schwarzkittel und bei einer Unterhaltung untereinander fiel dieser Satz. Es macht irgendwie auch Sinn: Vadder Staat schenkt uns allen eine Schulausbildung. Wir lernen Lesen und Schreiben, Rechnen und Nachdenken. Dazu gehört auch das Kleingedruckte und AGB´s. Es gibt Leute, die brauchen weder das eine noch das andere lesen und riechen den Braten sofort.
Die anderen müssen es eben lesen....wer es nicht tut hat nach dieser Einstellung kein Anrecht zu Vadder Staat zu laufen und um Hilfe zu bitten. Ich kann das irgendwie nachvollziehen. Allerdings sehe ich im hormonellen Bereich eine gewisse Schutzwürdigkeit von Pubertierenden, wenn ihnen sexuelle Reize vorgeführt werden...

Wenn sich nun "Schlaum Eier" auf den Weg machen, mit dieser momentanen Defizienz ihr Einkommen zu bestreiten, gilt für sie auch ein Regelwerk:
Parteispenden, gezügelte Geldgier, unauffälliges Protzen, verlängern den Einkommenszustand. Wer ausbricht kriegt was auf die Finger. Aber nur ganz leicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Juni 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> wer es nicht tut hat nach dieser Einstellung kein Anrecht zu Vadder Staat zu laufen und um Hilfe zu bitten. Ich kann das irgendwie nachvollziehen.


Nicht dann, wenn das Gegenüber dies systematisch tut. Dann zählt eben die kriminelle Absicht mehr als die Tatsache, dass die Opfer es mit mehr Aufmerksamkeit hätten merken können (außerdem müsste man dieser Logik entsprechend Firmen wie Strato oder 1und1 verantwortlich dafür machen, dass Kriminelle bei denen Phishingdomains registrieren, was ganz einfach zu verhindern wäre. Wird aber mit zweierlei Maß gemessen, wird Recht gebeugt).

Zurück zum erwähnten Deppen-Argument aus Celle (in aller Doppeldeutigkeit):
Die netten Dispute, die ähnlich denkende Individuen mit anders denkenden Oberstaatsanwälten in Celle geführt haben, kennt klein aka natürlich gut. Sehr gut...


----------



## jungle-flirt (27 Januar 2015)

liebe leute, mal ganz ehrlich, ich glaube nicht, dass ihr das ernst meint, oder? wenn ich als mann im jungle eine frau kontaktiere, meint ihr ernsthaft, ich nehme jede nächstbeste nur weil wir ein paar texte gewechselt haben? wozu? ich bin ja in dem chat um mich umzuschauen und mir das beste quasi die creme de la creme herauszusuchen, sonst könnte ich ja jede abgetakelte fregatte an der nächsten ecke abschleppen. ihr habt den sinn glaube ich nicht verstanden, wir suchen doch alles das gleiche: spass. aber wenn man keinen spass versteht und meint man muss den mann in den man ein paar coins investiert hat,gleich festnageln, sorry ladies, dazu bin ich nicht im chat angemeldet. zumal viele von den damen echt total verzweifelt klingen, selbt hier....und wenn wir eins nicht brauchen: verzweifelte frauen....also cu euer jan


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2015)

Ich glaub der Typ hat die Plattform verwechselt ...


----------

